# Extractor questions and tangential -vs- radial extractor?



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

Extractors are an investment; seem to be a costly investment for something that sit idle for 360 days a year but something a beekeeper needs. I have been looking at many options to getting my honey from the hive to the jar. I do not want to use the “crush and strain” method as I want to save all the drawn comb I can. Couple of terms I have seen is tangential extractor verses radial extractor. What are the pros and cons of each? While I only have 3 hives now it seems that most beekeepers grow so I am looking for something to grow into rather than to out grow. How large an extractor does a hobbyist with 4 to 6 hives need, how many frames at a time? I have more time than money but do not want to make harvesting honey a several day project and mess.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

I got a 3 frame tangential, I had 3 hives. It was a PITA, took forever, it seemed to me. Last year was a total mess, and I just went ahead and did the crush and strain, it was easier and quicker. I'm going to try my little extractor again this year, to try and save comb. If I had to do it all over again, I'd get a 9 frame radial, and am saving my money for one. First year I used my 3 frame extractor was in 2014, I had a whole 7 frames to extract. In 2015 I had about 50 frames to extract from those 3 hives inch: Had one of my hives totally abscond last year in August, I suspect it was the MAQS, as we've formic ants here and I believe they thought they were being invaded. I split the other two this year, so am not expecting much honey, my guess is maybe 20 frames.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The most significant difference between tangential and radial extractors is the frame orientation. A radial model has all of the frame bottom bars pointing at (and very close to) the central axle. A tangential extractor has the frames at the side of the axle. A diagram ...









image linked from this thread: http://www.beesource.com/forums/show...-the-Extractor

Because the tangential models only expose one side of the frame at a time, the extractor gets loaded, cranked for a while, then stopped and the frame flipped over, and extracted again for the other side.

Radial models allow both sides of the frame to be extracted in the same cycle. On the whole, radial models hold more frames than tangential models.

Tangential extractors with only a few frames capability can utilize a smaller barrel than radial models, which contributes to the tangential models often being lower in cost than a radial style.


----------



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

With the tang type i would immediately modify the cage with 1/4" or even 1/8" hardware cloth by lining the cage so the comb has no chance of pooching out when extracting the honey. In fact a small raised portion of the hardware cloth can be adjusted to fit up against the knifed off cappings and inside the wooden frame to fully support the comb.
Load equal honey laden frames across from each other and never try and do an odd number against the basket.
Be sure and extract warm combs if possible.
Start slow and barely sling 1st side and then swap the sides and do the same. swap again this time increasing speed till its almost slung out.
Swap again and this time sling as fast as possible. Swap again to finish it up.
Be ready to swap sides repeatably throughout the process.
In other words, dont push and rush the process. Take your time and have fun.Get kids and wife or daughters to help.
And if you do have a low out it aint the end of the world. The bees can fix anything with wax and have tons more patience than we do.

The radials do the same but start with slow slow slow speed and do it when honey is warm. Dont lopside the basket either.
Once most of the honey is slung give it a final speed push out and a good feel when enough speed is enough.

Have fun!


----------



## hivemaker (May 16, 2016)

I would suggest checking with your local bee club, often they have a loaner or rental available or you can make connections to barrow one. For just a few hives it is a major investment.


----------



## ritan1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Another voice in support of renting one from your local beek association or been store, at least for your first few extractions. As you said, an extractor is a major investment. It can make the difference between an extraction that is a miserable, tedious ordeal and and extraction that is an efficient breeze, and yet it will sit idle for most of the year. I think the big advantage of a motorized one is simply that it allows you to spin while you are readying more frames. I think that a radial is the way to go - they don't require flipping the frames and they are less likely to blow out your frame - a particular concern if you want to conserve your drawn comb. Take your time picking an extractor, try a bunch before you choose. Get the largest you can (making sure to measure for your space). A good extractor will outlast you, so keep an eye out for used extractors, especially a Maxant. 

I got very lucky. I came across (on Craigslist!) a beek who, due to a back injury, was selling off all his equipment including an incredible 15 frame radial CFM extractor. Even though it is a manual crank, it is heaven to work with. From beginning to end, it takes three hours to extract three hives, and it gets every little bit out. I also lend it out to others in my beek association - that is, I invite them over to do their extractions at my place. You may have someone in your area that does the same.


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

I came across this thread looking for information about the origins and history of the Superior Lifetime Extractor.

I lived and worked bees in Phoenix Arizona in the early years of the1960s, and used the Superior Lifetime several seasons. There was a company there I remember as Superior Honey Company, so am assuming they pioneered the development and production of this extractor although I suspect they had an engineering company manufacture them, as I only knew them as honey buyers, equipment vendors and probably manufacturers of 60 lb honey tins.

Being a desert climate and ecology, the honey was often very high density, maybe as high as 92% solids. I had never seen a radial extractor, probably because the honey simply did not flow out of them.

A fellow beekeeper here in Australia has come into possession of one, quite a relic I take it, but is curious as to what story goes with it. So if anyone has further knowledge to post it would be appreciated. I have spoken to a fellow beekeeper I worked with then, whose father was very much on the leading edge of mechanical improvements for the honey industry, but so far have only drawn blanks. I suspect it was developed around 1950.


----------



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

I recommend an extractor with an electric motor. I find I can be doing other things while the frames are spinning and do not have to constantly stand by the extractor. 
I paid $350 for a new electric extractor. I imagine the prices may be high right now so you may want to wait until the supply chain issues are resolved. From what I have read prices should be going down over this year. I just looked a Mann Lake and the extractor prices seem to be at least $100 higher this year 
Mine is a 3 frame tangential. You can spin the frames one day and do the bottling on another day.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

I too would recommend buying the electric motorized extractor, if dollars are at all in the budget. For less than five hives, I'd recommend either tangential or radial. More hives means a larger extractor which only come as radial to my knowledge. 

I personally prefer the tangential as it does a very good job of extracting honey and is very forgiving for speed control. The comb is nearly emptied and the wood frames are close to dry using the tangential mode. You do need a good grillage in the basket to prevent foundation blow outs, if one is using too much speed with a full frame.

I can extract three deep frames in tangential mode in about three minutes. I think it takes about 9 minutes with a radial to extract. You also need to slowly ramping up the speed. You do have be prepared to reverse the frames. I put in the three frames, and run slowly to partially extract the one side. I then reverse the frames and quite rapidly build up to full speed and fully extract the side. I then reverse the frames and ramp up to full speed to clean out the first side.


----------



## 123989 (Jul 30, 2018)

I have a cheap tang type and
I haven’t had any issues with the
Comb pooching out.
I plan on buying a 9 frame electric radial.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I started out crush and strain, what a pain and really did not seem all that clean to me. It will get you to build a solar wax melter in short order though.

Next was a two frame Dadant junior bench tangential that a neighbor bought and we shared, huge improvement. You will learn to be ambidextrous after a couple of hours. Kind of a pain to keep turning frames around but at least it gives your arm a minutes break to rest.

Run a nine frame radial SAF with speed controller. Bought it used, but had never been used, had a couple dents that bumped out. What a beautiful thing it is. Even found the extra rack to rum two deep frames on ebay. 

Keeping my eye out for a Maxant 1400PL


----------

